

Why you absolutely should be using Sugar.js   - nailer
http://labnotes.org/2011/08/25/why-you-absolutely-should-be-using-sugar-js/

======
nailer
Asides from being more readable than underscore/lodash, the neat thing with
sugar is that it doesn't actually modify Object.prototype by default. You
create extended objects as you need them. Only if you explicitly choose to,
you may make all objects extended.

See <http://sugarjs.com/native>

